# Pat Burns



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Palmetto Retriever Club Presents

Seminar On Transitional/ Intermediate Training For Dog And Handler

By
Pat Burns
Esprit Kennels

Date: Saturday January 28, 2006
Place: Frank and Mimi Kearney?s
1551 Dr. Boylston Road Salley S.C
803-258-1999 E-mail [email protected]

Amount- Members $ 30.00 Non Members $35.00
Pre registration requested-late registration $10.00 additional day of seminar

Coffee, donuts and lunch included
Trailer space available

Pat trained with Rex Carr for three summers. He went to work for Mike Lardy in 1954as an Assistant Trainer. In 1986 he and Merry Lake joined talents and opened Esprit Kennels, Fenwick MI and now winters in Lincolnton GA. Esprit Kennels is the home of 54 Field Champions and 27 National Finalists.

His strong commitment is to the development of the well-rounded canine athlete. Pat specializes in training both dog and handler to achieve their greatest potential and is currently training dogs for all levels of Field / Hunt competitions.

Topics To Be Covered
(And what ever else is requested)

Quick review of basics, equipment required, transitional drills, transitional marks, how to use terrain, what advance marks are required, how to use terrain properly (in ditches, wind, mounds ect) how to prevent problems, how to solve problems, skills for handling on blinds and marks, attrition, positive and negative reinforcement, and why Judges set up certain test and what they are looking for when they judge those test. 

To be followed by a question and answer session.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Sounds like a great seminar. How old was Pat when he went to work for Mike in 1954 and how old was Mike?

John


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry must have been a type-o. Also the rain date is the next day....

Katie


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

If you were thinking of doing this where would I fly into Columbia? And if that is it how far away is the airport from the Kearney's?

Thanks

Margo


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

any idea what time this seminar starts tomorrow. thanks


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

The website for PRClub list start time as 9:00AM.
________
Honda Lock S.C. history


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks. hope it isn't too wet.


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

How was the seminar?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I didn't make it but I heard it was very good from some who did get there. I was told it was more a lecture settting than a seminar but alot of good information was dispersed. Maybe Dave B. or some that did go can shed more light.


----------

